# Is The PS3 About To Get Cheaper?



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

It was mentioned on Radio1 that Sony was going to drop the price on the PS3, just a rumour or true?

If true, when and by how much?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

It will have to drop a lot before I even think about buying one.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i heard the same rumblings. hence why i'm holding off before getting a replacement for my microsh1t xbox.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Theres also been rumblings about a "Slim" version of the PS3, they've been kicking about for ages too, still never seen one for real.

John


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

They have come down a tiny bit since xmas anyway. 

Best do what i did at xmas. Buy a second hand one from one of those game type shops i got a great deal. 

Mine still was in its origonal packaging and everything even the leads. The reason for this is Carphone Wharehouse was a few doors down from the place i got mine from. They are doing deals on phones where they give away PS3 people just take them to the shop and sell them. I paid £190 for what turned out to be a brand new PS3 and 2 second hand games of my choice and the machine has a warranty from the shop. 

Worth a shot.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

must admit mine has not put a foot wrong tbh even when i have lol and its an original 60gb model lol got linux on to though so  lol i hope they get cheaper so then more people buy them can compete abit more then although im kinda hoping more ps3 only games come out but most companies are multi platfom these days because of the cost of game production in general part for the reason why many games on Xbox and PS3 are graphically similar levels due to them not reallu utilising the *slight* advantage at times the PS3 has....i dont want a PS3 Vs Xbox arguement now though.....


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

i going to wait till they finally bring out gt5


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

I think they have to. I read various things on US web sites saying it will drop in price over there and the rest of the world will follow. I think the price of BR players is also about to drop slightly as are the discs. 

I've recently sold my PS3 and bought a 360 but I still need a BR player for the discs I've bought. I'm waiting until their all shipping with 2.0 already installed and have dropped a little in price.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

will the uk see the price cut though ?


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

I would defo consider selling the 360 and buying a PS3 if they came down alot. The 360 is ok, but TBH I dont like how noisy it is and I rarely play online, so I dont really use is full capabilities. Just think the PS3 would be a bit more fun sometimes.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I know a man who will know.

Give me 10 mins


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Straight form the horses mouth: http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3173503


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

yeah I got a definite "no" as well


----------



## MicraCivic127 (Apr 9, 2009)

I had heard, a wee while back, that Sony were planning this aforesaid price drop and were also going to release a 20gb version of the PS3. This was apparently the version that was going to be cheaper. Despite the fact that releasing a console with a tiny hard drive, not much bigger than that in the Nokia N96-16 would be akin to commercial suicide.
Sony are not averse to making commercial decisonw shich, to all others, seem nonsensical.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

I think they cut enough out to get the price down on the 40GB version early last year.
. Can't see there is much else to take out.


----------

